
Google Brain super-resolution image tech makes “zoom, enhance” real - ferrantim
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/02/google-brain-super-resolution-zoom-enhance/
======
woliveirajr
I'm curious on how well it would work in real-life. I mean, celebrity faces
were used in the tests, how well it would perform with normal-people faces?

